# Help Please - Costs?????



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Hi Again

Trying to work out some costs, anyone got some rough costs on:

Pet Insurance (Dogs)?
Opticians? (wear contact lenses, so check-ups etc)
Mobile Phone costs?? (pay as you go???? v contracts??)
Car Tax?
Car Insurance? (I know based on a what car you have)
Broadband/Phone/TV??
Water
Electric
Rates? would this be included in rental??

Many thanks
RED


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Red

Some costs based on mine.

House rental 3 beds 550 sterling p.m. 

Council tax 75p per week (pence - not pounds)

Electricity 180 sterling per qtr

Gas no such thing

Gas bottles 50p per week (pence not pounds)

Dog insurance - not required (I have 4 - vets are good and don't rob)

Pay as you go mobiiles 15 pounds to start then (say) 15 - 20 per month.

Broadband - varies three suppliers but not too expensive I have unlimited band width and transfer for about 30 pounds per month with Cytanet

Car tax is from 25 pounds to 500 depending on engine size per year

Car insurance - my Honda Civic is about 400 euros fully comp or 200 third party

Mot - every two years - 17 pounds

Water - very scarce - domestic supply for about 20 pounds per month

Rates not included in rent. 80 pounds per year

Phone land line about 20 pounds per month


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Great, that really helps thanx!!!!


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

These costs were fairly accurate and representative, but of curse will vary according to your lifestyle. If renting make sure the responsibility for communal fees etc are with the owner and not with you.


----------

